# Mbuna Holding and Full Water Change?



## TaNoh (Jun 18, 2013)

I was planning to remove the under gravel filter on my 75 tank and switch it over to a mattenfilter this weekend but noticed that one of my females is holding. As I understand it, a full water change needs to be done when removing an under gravel filter that has been running in the same tank for years. I guess technically it isn't a full water change because I will be able to save about 9 gallons of the cycled water in buckets before messing with the gravel and filter but you get the point. (And I will continue to use my HOB filter for another month to make sure that the mattenfilter sponge gets properly populated with good bacteria.)

Anyway, I'm just wondering if the fry (or eggs) would survive that big of a water change. The holding female is already in a breeder net so I would just move her over to a bucket while I make the switch. I'm also going to be switching the gravel to sand and adding a bunch of rocks, just in case that is important.

The other thought was to setup a 10 gallon maternity tank but with all of the required water changes I feel like I'd end up killing the fry anyway.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

as long as she does not spit the eggs, they will be fine. The issue has nothing to do with the water, but the stress level. As long as she does not get stressed to the point that she wants to spit, you shoul dbe fine. Im going to assume by your signature that its a yellow lab. More than likely she will be fine. They tend to be pretty good holders. I would put her in her own bucket, and the 10 gallon maternity tank is not a bad idea either if you have the tank, space, and filters to do it. That would solve the problem right there.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Also, the filters hold most of the beneficial bacteria, not the water.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

mbuna breed pretty much nonstop once they start. i know u dont want to lose eggs or fry, but she'll have another mouthful in a week. agree with florida girl about bacteria being in filter not water, but it sounds like u already knew that when u said u would be running old hob to seed new filtration. ading some of old water does however help to make sure parameters of new water to be close to that of old water. i would keep some filtration running on water that is holding fish during the changeover though. if they are in buckets or barrels without established filtration for too long than water u are going to dump back in may become high with ammonia due to waste. i also would not feed for a day or two prior to project to eliminate production of waste in holding containers. sorry i kinda veered off course, but just my opinions


----------



## TaNoh (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Helpful info and advice.

My mbuna don't seem to breed very often but when they do, I try to keep the fry alive. I would prefer that they didn't breed at all.


----------

